# Wrist Anchor.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A change of strap reduces the temptation to buy another watch, so I fitted a new strap to the Dossenbach "wrist anchor".



















Didn't think it was too bad for £5.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh my god! That watch! I must know more about it. The strap + watch combo is killer also.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> Oh my god! That watch! I must know more about it. The strap + watch combo is killer also.


 I bought two of the watches new off ebay for £15 each + postage a couple of years ago or so. Just had a look, someone is looking for £40 for a used one. The blurb that came with the watch Insinuated it is Swiss, but I assume Chinese to be more accurate. It's manual wind and runs +3secs/24 hours. The strap came from the Watchgecko sale.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Either you have a kitchen clock on your wrist or you've got an 8year olds wrist! That thing is maaasive!!

looks very nice by the way and that strap is lovely :toot:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> A change of strap reduces the temptation to buy another watch


 You seem to be on the wrong forum. To look at it from the other perspective. Now you've bought a new strap you'll just have to buy another watch next


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> Either you have a kitchen clock on your wrist or you've got an 8year olds wrist! That thing is maaasive!!
> 
> looks very nice by the way and that strap is lovely :toot:


 It's 50mm without the crown, I think someone else on the forum has a white faced one. It's heavy. :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> You seem to be on the wrong forum. To look at it from the other perspective. Now you've bought a new strap you'll just have to buy another watch next


 That's what I'm afraid of. This is causing an itch.










Notice with the currency fluctuations the price has crept up. :sadwalk:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. This is causing an itch.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice with the currency fluctuations the price has crept up. :sadwalk:


 It is a lovely watch, but will feel tiny if you're happy wearing 50mm. There is a 42mm version, which to me, feels much larger than 42mm.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Can I have a photo of the movement ? I just came across a picture of the glass case back of a watch from the same brand and it looked really good (it looked swiss, which I'm assuming is not the case here... strange).


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> Can I have a photo of the movement ? I just came across a picture of the glass case back of a watch from the same brand and it looked really good (it looked swiss, which I'm assuming is not the case here... strange).


 Hope this is clear enough.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Hope this is clear enough.


 different movement entirely, That's a 6497/8

the chrono will look like this


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> different movement entirely, That's a 6497/8
> 
> the chrono will look like this


 The movement refers to this.










Which was in my original post?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> The movement refers to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :swoon: :thumbsup:

Then I will assume it's most likely a Molnija 3603 or there abouts.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Unitas.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Did you get it as new ? That's a lot price for a good watch overall isn't it ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> Did you get it as new ? That's a lot price for a good watch overall isn't it ?


 Yes, I got them both new, gave one away to a friend. I made a cheeky bid on eBay not expecting to win. Its only fault is that the winder under that canteen thing is very small and fiddly to pull out for time setting.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I've read that the UNITAS brand is owned by ETA. Are they simply the chinese variant of ETA or are they just some sort of a wanna be clone/knock-off ? I'm not knowledgeable on unitas movements though I've heard about them and they look cool...


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Surely a Seagull ST36 or similar?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

freestyle_gus said:


> Surely a Seagull ST36 or similar?


 Tt









That looks more like it.


----------

